# If you can go back in time, what part or bike did you miss out on?



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

What was the one that got away that you are still kicking yourself over. For me it was 1989 Trek 660 in True Temper in white. I bought one for my girlfriend at the time but didnt get one for myself. (Darn) To this day i keep a lookout for one on ebay but never in my size or condition i want. Thats the bike i kick myself over. 

Just was wondering what fantastic deal you passed over and than thought better of later. 


Bill


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Good question

I was active in cycling from my teenage years up through about 1980...I picked up the sport again in 1991....My interests today are all the high end Japanese bikes I missed from 1980-1990


----------



## JML (May 16, 2003)

When I bought my 3Rensho, I was looking at these two, and I would still like to have them. The bikes, for purchase. I was looking at the other subjects in the pictures, too...  The first is Carol Addy, from the Fuji team. The second is a model named Lisa Melilli; the story is that the cover had to be redone because it was a cold day when the first picture was shot... I miss that magazine!

View attachment 195648


View attachment 195649


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

lol, I think I have those issues... somewhere


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Man, if I could go back in time--I'd have bought the Cinelli B off my brother (first bike I raced on), and never sold my Frejus track bike. 

I sold it in a moment of weakness when my old sponsor pitched me on behalf of some young racer who was starting out (and I had quit by that time).

The B was late '50s/early 60s with a rattlecan yellow paint job--we stuck Chiquita stickers on the head-tube since the badge was already gone. Had the oiler on the BB...

Here's a Frejus--mine was the lovely pearlescent blue also from the '60s...came with 1' pitch sprinter chain.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I had both those issues but they're long gone.

Two things I kick myself for. First, this wacko in my old club offered to sell me his Bottecchia when he bought one of those bridge abutment Kirk Cast magnesium bikes. It was the classic red/white SLX with full C Record. Immaculate. Despite a good price I declined.

Second, I sold my Battaglin Carrera Team Replica - Roche's 1987 TDF winning bike. It had 7400 Dura Ace but easily could have been converted to C Record. To this day "What was I thinking?"


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

The De Rosa looks to be about my size.

I must be getting old, because the bike grabbed all my attention.


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

I raced a Frejus track bike too, all chrome, back about 1975. Out grew it, and replace it with a Metcalf-Mason.

We put banana stickers on our handlebars. Tried to find the most exotic.

I probably miss ever having a steel Colnago. But I've seen some De Rosa's too.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

I keep on kicking myself for getting rid of my 2 road bikes I've owned thus far. I had an old Fuji Sports 10, NOS condition...simply amazing, it looked like it had never been ridden, and it fit me nearly perfectly. I sold it. Then, I had a really obscure brand of touring bike, with some pretty upscale Suntour parts to it that I picked up for $5, and ultimately wound up throwing it away.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I was too penny obsessed back as a college kiddie to pony up for the nicer frames. The LBS had a GITA catalog and the Atala line was the least $$. Even now I don't lust for the high end...the mid-level frames which were passed on: 

Atala SL 
Pinarello Treviso 
Bertoni Corsa Mondiale 

No complaints really, the Atala that came back with me has made me happy for ~21 years and I'll keep it as long as possible. In that time, I've not seen another so it is nice. Except for Richard's Bertoni, I've not seen or know of others although they are out there.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

I missed out on Super Record. Fuji professional or Opus III. DuraAce AX. 

I got my 3Rensho with Dura Ace in '87. 

Right now I am obsessing on Aero Gran Compe brakes. Anyone got a pair they want to sell?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JML said:


> When I bought my 3Rensho, I was looking at these two, and I would still like to have them. The bikes, for purchase. I was looking at the other subjects in the pictures, too...  The first is Carol Addy, from the Fuji team. The second is a model named Lisa Melilli; the story is that the cover had to be redone because it was a cold day when the first picture was shot... I miss that magazine!
> 
> View attachment 195648
> 
> ...



I've always loved that second cover shot....even more so now that you mentioned the story behind it:thumbsup:


----------



## JML (May 16, 2003)

The story of the cover, and the "original" picture may be wholly invented, but I like it. http://www.raydobbins.com/derosa/magazine


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

LOL I had both of those magazines back in the day. They are gone! However I still have my De Rosa, which is exactly the same as the one on the photo (without the made in Italy sticker) and probably close to the same size (my guess 56 c-t). 

Anyhow, the bike I should have bought was a Colnago Arabesque. A shop had one tricked out one with panto stuff. God it was beautiful and please don't link that one someone posted recently, it's almost too hard to look at. Anyhow, I could have gotten it for a decent deal, it was still expensive, but I decided to go with a mexico since I was logging in a lot of mile and racing and figured I could take the crash of the mexico better then the other. Anyhow, get me a hot tub time machine.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*a large, say 60cm*

3Rensho Track Bike
or a Confente, they have one in my size @ CyclArt, actually they have 2, 1 road and 1 Track


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

The 3rensho adventure bike that Yellow Jersey had on sale back in 93 or 94. 

http://www.yellowjersey.org/3rmt.html

I test rode it but didn't have the money to buy it. 

Andy was right, it was exactly what I was looking for at the time, I just didn't realize it.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

JML said:


> The story of the cover, and the "original" picture may be wholly invented, but I like it. http://www.raydobbins.com/derosa/magazine


Yeah, that's a fake.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*My Lust*

is for a Peugeot PY-10 with gold Simplex Derailleurs and Mafac brakes. A local shop had one in my size but at nearly $800.00, I couldn't afford it plus my parents would never let me spend that much of my own hard earned money on a bicycle.

The other bicycle that I lost was a Vitus 979 equipped with the Mavic 851 SSC group. The rear drop out broke and I sold of the group. That was 15 years ago and I still regret selling that group.


----------



## andyaa (Mar 5, 2008)

Back in 1976, or so, I bought a silver Raleigh Professional, full Campy. Brooks large rivet saddle. I had that bike for many years. Wish I hadn't sold it....


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

I thought seriously about buying a Bridgestone XO-1 or RB-1 in the early '90s. Never did. That was a mistake.

Also lusted after steel Merckxes and DeRosas back then, but those were safely out of my price range, so I can't really do the 'shoulda woulda coulda' thing with them.
.


----------



## bushpig (Jun 24, 2006)

I picked up a Nagasawa, after many many years, after falling in love with them from the Bicycle Guide feature. My primary passion is mountain bikes, but I totally dig JP Weigle's bikes, would like a Sachs, a nice Cinelli and a De Rosa.


----------



## splorty (Mar 22, 2010)

In 1978 I saw a green DeRosa in my local shop window, full super record etc. It was way beyond me as I was only 11. Fortunately all these years later I have one which I am currently preparing to build, with all the components NOS form 1977. Will post some pictures when it is done. 32 years is a long time to wait for any bicycle !!!


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

I like happy endings!

Definitely some of my infatuation with Colnagos started the same way--seeing a friend show up for a race with a shiny new one. Also Masis. Also Cinelli SCs--~1972 complete with the fenders they used to ship them with...I could go on.:blush2:


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

andyaa said:


> Back in 1976, or so, I bought a silver Raleigh Professional, full Campy. Brooks large rivet saddle. I had that bike for many years. Wish I hadn't sold it....


Hey, me too! Except mine was blue and probably 1975. Did your's have the six speed freewheel and the 126mm rear fork? That drove me crazy. I never could borrow wheels and I couldn't get the rear brake to stay centered properly. So I sold the frame when I could pick up a house labeled Alpine from someone who one it at a race. I loved those frames.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

My dad's early fifties Schwinn track Paramount. It had a 22" frame and was too small for me even in the late fifties when I was in high school, but I loved that bike and rode it on North Florida tracks in '58 and '59.

My stepmother, whom I dearly love, sold it when she moved into a condo after Dad died. I think she said she got $150 for it. :cryin:


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

I considered buying a Miyata 1000 touring bike back in the early 80's. Instead I bought a nice Japanese-manufactured Raleigh racing bike with the SunTour Superbe groupo. I suffered through too many hammerfests and humiliated myself in a few feable attempts to race. Looking back I probably would have gotten more enjoyment rambling through the countryside on a touring bike. 

I also regret selling the Raleigh. It was beautiful and the quality was inspiring. it was the same model as the pic below.


----------



## Franchise (Mar 9, 2002)

Honestly I should have picked up 2 - Merckx SC Team in Stars and Stripes Color Combo and a Merckx MX Leader in the Motorola scheme. Still kicking myself for missing out on those two. Instead, I bought a Colnago Master Extralight and a Pinarello Prince. Oh well. I guess there is always Ebay.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

JML said:


> When I bought my 3Rensho, I was looking at these two, and I would still like to have them. The bikes, for purchase. I was looking at the other subjects in the pictures, too...  The first is Carol Addy, from the Fuji team. The second is a model named Lisa Melilli; the story is that the cover had to be redone because it was a cold day when the first picture was shot... I miss that magazine!
> 
> View attachment 195649


I think I have this magazine.


----------



## bicycleguy (Mar 31, 2010)

*bike*



zmudshark said:


> The De Rosa looks to be about my size.
> 
> I must be getting old, because the bike grabbed all my attention.


i dont know whats prettier to look at the girl or the bike


----------

